# snow shovelers and snow blower operater needed in nnj



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

im looking for snow shovlers and snow blower operators in nnj clifton nutley area


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

how much are you paying, once I finish my contracts I will have time, I also plow if you have a need. I am in hawthorne about 20 minutes from Clifton


----------

